# ferrule or swagged [swaged] fittings



## Minga

Estoy corrigiendo una traducción y aparece un término (es para manejo de grúas) que es "ferrule or swagged fittings"
Yo lo tengo traducido como "una virola o forja ajustada" pero no me termina de convencer.
No se nada de ingeniería ni mecánica y por eso quiero confirmar qué les parece...
por favor alguien que sepa me podría decir si está bien y es entendible o si hay otra forma de hablar de esos dos términos que sea más sencilla?
sólo los términos, no la explicación 
MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!
Minga


----------



## Ferf

"Ferrule or swagged fitting" = "conneccion de férula o compresion"

" férula" de acuerdo a
http://www.swagelok.com.mx/downloads/webcatalogs/ES/MS-01-140.pdf

"compresion" de acuerdo a Ferf. Un "swagged fitting" es un "compression fitting"

Swagelok (www.swagelok.com) es uno de los dos principales fabricantes de "Ferrule fittings" en EE.UU. El otro siendo Parker.


----------



## Minga

MIL GRACIAS !!!!
PERFECTO el término.. 
Minga


----------



## misiu

gracias por la pregunta y la respuesta a Ferf y a Minga.
Yo también estaba fajado con una traducción y estoy en el año 2010.. qué les parece!!!

un abrazo

 El cubano polaco Misiu


----------



## rodelu2

La unión con "ferrule" involucra una tuerca, el caño, el cuerpo del fitting y una pieza postiza que se parece a un barrilito (eso es el ferrule), que desliza sobre el caño y es apretada por la tuerca del fitting para hacer la conexión. La conexión swaged no tiene la pieza postiza, el caño se deforma (eso es el "swaging") para llevarlo a la forma de un embudo y es ese ensanchamiento lo que la tuerca apreta contra el fitting.
Siempre he oido llamar "ferrule" o "balona postiza" a esa pieza. A la terminación "swaged" se le llama "abocardada" o "balona" y la herramienta que deforma el caño es un abocardador o balonador.


----------



## mora

enderezatubos

swage
swaged
swager
swaging
(not 'swagging' or 'swagged')


----------



## Grey Fox

I'm hunting for the correct translation of "casquillos prensados" in the context of wire rope or cable for cranes, and "swage" seems to be a key process in this context too. Would it be correct to presume "swaged" for "prensado"? Or is it just "crimped"? And any ideas about whether "sleeves" or "ferrules" would be correct for "casquillo"? (or "bushings" or "sheaves"? as suggested in response to my specific query of "casquillos", but so far my searches don't quite convince me). Without images and no specialist knowledge I'm completely lost!


----------



## rodelu2

Swaged sleeves.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not an expert either, but it seems that crimping is more for low-load applications (unlike yours):
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+swaging+vs+crimping&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
And if rodelu2.0 says it, you can pretty much take it to the bank


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks both! Yes, they're the conclusions I was coming to after hours of Googling and guesswork!


----------

